

Eventtus: How we decided to use Mongo instead of MySQL - ashreef
http://engineering.eventtus.com/post/69485634651/how-we-decided-to-use-mongo-instead-of-mysql

======
morsee
I like that this article doesn't say this is the best solution for everything.
no way you can have one solution for all problems

